# Verizon "reactivate service"



## redmund01 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hello everyone, been super frustrated trying to get this issue solved. Trying to access my school pages such as Moodle and MyStatLab, I experience this page: https://noaccess.verizon.com/bwg/login. First thought was that it is a scam, but we recently got a wifi setup in this new house so I was not sure. Figured a name and zipcode weren't going to give up much info, but it brings you to this page. Called Verizon and at first they said something was wrong with the billing, but we paid it. After waiting for over an hour to get a hold of someone, got transferred twice and the call was then dropped. Can someone please help shed some light on this and help me get this resolved!? 

Running macOS High Sierra


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Until you have a clear GO from Verizon that everything is good at their end, not sure if technical folks will be able to assist further.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Seem familiar? https://www.verizon.com/support/residential/announcements/phishing
The phone # in post #1 doesn't match any Verizon one I can find.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Well that's some creative stuff.... The out of the box thinking that is behind the scams these days amazes me !


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Wow this stuff is getting more and more difficult to catch.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

I still think the site is legit, since it picks up the SSL cert information.... It seems to be authentic ?


----------

